# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  all excellent but very different  books

The Glass Castle....very compelling story

Garden of Last Days....a real winner...great storyline..good characters

I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell...this book,

## MIke R

all excellent but very different  books

The Glass Castle....very compelling story

Garden of Last Days....a real winner...great storyline..good characters

I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell...this book, for reasons which amaze me, has been on the NYT Best seller list for 6 months now......if you are an eternal adolescent you will find this book hysterical...if you've grown up and matured into an adult,  it will probably make you cringe.....it is VERY sexually graphic at times so you need to be okay with that to  enjoy this book.....


Swine Not...not JB's best but very cute...a fast read

----------


## JEK

Just loaded Beer in Hell to my Kindle . . . you sold me :-)

----------


## MIke R

LOL..hope you're not squeamish!!!

----------


## MIke R

well if you happen to enjoy Beer in Hell...give this one a test drive

http://www.amazon.com/Sexual-Life-Ca.../dp/0802117163

the feminine version of  Beer in Hell....this book caused  quite the stir in France when it came out due mostly because this chick is from the upper crust foo foo proper Parisian mucky muck social circles....was on the best seller list over there for a long time......the book bombed over here however...I thought it was pretty good..somewhat thought provoking

----------


## llyon

Just finished The Glass Castle per your recommendation.
Very good and I enjoyed the outcome.  Makes even my worst day as a parent pale in comparison to the authors.

----------


## MIke R

> Makes even my worst day as a parent pale in comparison to the authors.



how true...same with me....but it also shows just how resilient kids can be...loyal too

along a similar theme - try Memory Keepers Daughter

----------


## llyon

Already read it.
I tried Dear American Airlines but the ranting was to strident to finish it.  Made my ears hurt to read it :0

----------


## MIke R

well I havent read either but the two best sellers in our shop last week were Ann Brashares "The Last Summer of You and  Me" and Jane Greens "Beach House"...."Three Cups of Tea" and "Water for Elephants" both continue to fly as well...I read 3 tea which was excellent but havent read Elephants

----------


## phil62

If you liked GLASS CASTLE I would also recommend Rick Bragg's 2 books ALL OVER BUT THE SHOUTING and AVA's MAN. He too came out of Appalachia and went on to win a Pulitzer while reporting for the NY TIMES-he covered the story of the mother that had her kids in the car and then let it slide into the river or a lake killing them and later claimed the car had been hijacked. This is Amy reporting from the gorgeous Jardin d'Emmanuel in Lorient.

----------


## julianne

Just finished "Cost" by Roxanna Robinson. Not a "beach" read per se, because the subject is heavy---what a drug addiction does to a family. Extraordinarily well-written.

----------


## llyon

> well I havent read either but the two best sellers in our shop last week were Ann Brashares "The Last Summer of You and  Me" and Jane Greens "Beach House"...."Three Cups of Tea" and "Water for Elephants" both continue to fly as well...I read 3 tea which was excellent but havent read Elephants



I'm on the wait list at the library (sorry) for 3 cups and Elephants is on our book club list later in the year.




> If you liked GLASS CASTLE I would also recommend Rick Bragg's 2 books



Don't like the author at all, can't explain it.  Too redneck?
On another note, we listened for 16 hours to "The Jungle" on our road trip of the south over the July 4th weekend.  I had never read the entire book.  It was like listening to a 1900 Michael Moore at times........Delightful meatpacking details and I now know where the word anti-trust originated but what a loser!
Make money, waste money, feel sorry for yourself, learn nothing, repeat.

----------


## MIke R

got 12 copies  in  on Thursday....sold out by this morning..

hysterical


http://www.goodnightbush.com/

----------


## JoshA

Is it Jan. 20, 2009 yet?

----------


## NYCFred

&lt;&lt;&lt;Is it Jan. 20, 2009 yet? &gt;&gt;

Just can't wait for McCain, eh, Josh? Gosh, me too!

----------


## JoshA

Thought you loved our current Prez! At least you did last election.

----------


## Skeeter

Since people here like traveling to a French island, try the following.  An interesting look at the history of Paris:

Paris, The Secret History.  Andrew Hussey.

I liked The Seven Ages of Paris for a great Paris overview, but this one focuses on more of the more "interesting" elements.

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Since people here like traveling to a French island"

And what would that be? LOL

----------


## Skeeter

Good point.
Assuming I'm not fooling myself, it is an autonomous collective and not a French island.
My bad.

----------

